

Does this attitude bother you?  - kakashi_
http://i.imgur.com/ub51D.jpg
This is not made up, you can check the accounts.
======
jeffool
I'd hope it would bother any reasonable person. Sadly the humor of "omg, he
said something he shouldn't say!" is very easy, and very popular these days.
And too many people are easily amused.

------
ColinWright
It's vile and hateful. It's also all too prevalent, even if not always
explicitly expressed. I loath it.

But I also think it doesn't belong on HN.

~~~
kakashi_
eh? Why shouldn't it belong to HN? I don't think any kind of growth with an
attitude like that would be sustainable.

~~~
sophacles
Because growth for its own sake is antithetical to the HN mission. There is no
money making off this site, it exists for people of a like-mind to socialize
and learn. If you want growth for it's own sake, go talk to reddit.

------
dpio
it's sad.

